# more mistery stuff....



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

This is getting so wierd....
One of my dogs came up with great abdominal pain on tuesday night, long story short i took her to the ER:
Results: CBC , Chem panel: no significant findings
x-rays showed gas dialation of large intestine and cecumwith fecal material present. some gas in small intestine occupying the caudal abdomen. no bloackage no foreign object

She eats, she even ate, the evening before I took her to the ER, has apetite. she obviously is still in pain, lays alot. I brought her inside and handwalked her since Tuesday, yesterday and today she is in the kennel since i have to go to work.
She got a mild antiobiotic. But really I got no finding of why and what it is. It is not bloat, if then a mild constipation, but she passed some stuff right after the visit (he probed).

It seems we have a slight improvement, but right now i have to play the waiting game and hope for her to get better, If not of course she goes back to the Vet.

I was thinking if the food was the problem, but she never has been to the Vet for anything but a vaccination and one time for a strain. Her stomach and digestive system is not sesitive and we haven't been changing the food, more than normal (she eats raw)

It drives me nuts, I just feel helpless....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

No poop since Tuesday night? Is she passing gas?

I hope one of the vets see this.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

No, nothing since Tuesday, she had a bit thin on Wednesday. First food again last night. She passes gas.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I am a fan of either endoscopy of the stomach or abdominal exploratories in suspicious cases like this if she does not improve pretty quickly. They are often foreign bodies that are not visible on radiographs. Hate to put it this way, but better a negative explore than a positive necropsy. :? Hope she feels better soon, Kat.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh kat--i can't add much but "best of luck"! 

is there any way to test for peristaltic activity? if she has fecal matter in her gut but isn't expelling it, with no foreign material present, i'm thinking her gut maybe doesn't have much/any of the peristaltic waves that are required for movement. just a random thought, FWIW....


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I wouldn't rule out a blockage. Malachai had a half a tennis ball in his stomach that never showed on ultrasound or radiograph. We only caught it because we final saw food backing up and he was so near death she wanted to check it out.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> oh kat--i can't add much but "best of luck"!
> 
> is there any way to test for peristaltic activity? if she has fecal matter in her gut but isn't expelling it, with no foreign material present, i'm thinking her gut maybe doesn't have much/any of the peristaltic waves that are required for movement. just a random thought, FWIW....


One of my employees is dealing with this issue with her cat. All sounds the same. Major constipation appears to be the cause.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

I just returned from work a little while ago... She was outside in the kennel all day. I took her for a little stroll arround the property. She trotted, and her movements were a little more relaxed, she was more alert and moe interested in the surroundings.
she had not defecated,yet, but she is on a raw diet, her last meal was almost all meat- before we went to the Vet tuesday night.

So the next food she got was last night, which consisted of rice, cottage cheese and chickenbroth.
I felt her abdomen and it does not feel enlarged. Her muscles are also more relaxed when I touch her and feel her in the abdominal area. She urinates fine, also she does not squat all the way.

I just in case have contacted the ER Vet, since mine is closed allready and they have all the x-rays and such. The Vet, (not the same one i had when I brought her in) reviewed the chart and x rays, to see how much fecal matter and gas was in the stomach and expressed that the gas probably has not all passed,yet and the fact that she has not eliminated yet, is in her eye, not yet a concern and if she wants to eat i should feed her tonight again. she said we need to start worrying iof she would want to eliminate ,pushes but nothing ahppens, this she doesn't do. after we got done at the Er on Tuesday night she did have a bowel movement and it didn't appear very strenuous....
Which honestly i think she will, she was hungry all along....
So guys keep your fingers crossed....

I want to thank you all for the concerns and good wishes, i will check out all suggestions and dig a bit deeper to keep her safe.
I just hate things i cannot help with...and or don't know what the matter is....


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Good news ....we finally got a turd! Excitement is big. There was a bunch of hair in it. Keep your fingers crossed that we figured out the problem......


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Never thought you'd be so happy for poop, yeah?  I hope that helps and that an enema or colon lavage is not necessary. But that's still better than surgery, I suppose!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> Good news ....we finally got a turd! Excitement is big. There was a bunch of hair in it. Keep your fingers crossed that we figured out the problem......



Oh, man, a real poop can be a wonderful development! GOOD NEWS!


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah... the simple pelasures of life: "My dog pooped!!! Wohoo, and guess what it is not a puppy, but yet I am estatic!!!" LOL\\/

I am so hoping this was it, she was going for her tail end with her nose alot, so I think her pain was aminly there, not in the general abdominal area, though i bet the gas was causing discomfort all over. and her trail clamping was puzzeling to me,too. She prefers it to be in the basement ,when I am home, guess it is quieter there. She just gobbled down her antibiotcs. 

It is just wonderfull to see it is moving now.... it is a good sign. If i keep the food colon friendly and if there is more in the colon ,it can exit easier...

Yey...we got poop... yey...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

a side tangent, and maybe unrelated, but ...

is the weather turning hot and she is blowing a lot of coat ?
blown off really well (or thoroughly brushed/raked) with very little loose stuff and not doing a lot of licking, etc ??
....the hair in the stool got me wondering

i have had a lot of dogs that needed better grooming that had LOTS more fur in their stool than they should have had :-(


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

scatology (sp?) ... is it a word ??

i often email poop pics to clients when they are boarding their dog at my place ... funny how a dog owner can appreciate getting emails of dog crap to zoom in on and analyze )))

unrelated side story...
ran into a lady awhile ago who met my dog and started talking about her Afgan ...
said it lived to be 15 years old ... i was impressed but didn't really believe her, since i'm thinkin : ...japan...pet breeders..lo quality dogs....etc
- plus i've seen a few over here that were NOT in good shape

anyway, today i got copy of the FCI and a full set of pics in the old fashioned mail
and it was definitely true ! 
- a full set of pics from a 6mo puppy shot all the way to 15 yrs old with a REALLY white muzzle
,,,and the urn with the ashes sitting on her living room display case with a bunch of pics...dated from the month and date of birth

said it died naturally and peacefully
big BZ to her and the dog !!
said she fed it raw meat (no details) and let it run a LOT 
said it got very aggressive at about 3 than mellowed out at about 5yrs

she really appreciated me taking an interest in her dog and i'm honored she took the time to send me the pics (she had no cell phone and no digital pics; all prints) 
....dog must have had a good full life, which is always nice to hear but unfortunately doesn't happen often enuff


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> scatology (sp?) ... is it a word ??
> 
> i often email poop pics to clients when they are boarding their dog at my place ...


I can picture myself asking, too. :lol:


Over the years (OK ... decades :lol: ), I've learned to look at poop for signs of many things, both good and bad.



Yes, scatology (or coprology).


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

one thing i've learned in the livestock industry for 30 <eek> years: look at the poop!! it tells a story, often a useful one.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

scatology...ROFL.... 
I agree thouigh you can see alot by investigating poo, and truly I would be thilled about poo pictures.... :wink:

@ Rick: The hair thing is not far off, it crossed my mind,too. She is heavily shedding right now, she takes about two to three weeks blowing coat and then is done, on top of this she is due to come in heat, which increases the shedding and self grooming... it is enterly possible that hair caused all this, she is a bit more active again today- it is hot,too. but i continue with food that makes it easy to pass things, we'll see how much more there is...


----------

